# Damascus Necklace Thing



## Cody Killgore (Mar 15, 2014)

So, I was looking at a pile of 1-2 inch cutoffs of damascus and thought I needed to do something with them. Grabbed a piece, threw it in the forge and stamped my name in there. Thought it might work as a necklace. And before you crazy people start telling me my holes are uneven, I know. I already know! This was just for fun. For some reason the drill bit jumped out of the center punch notch (which you can see at the top of the hole). Anyways, just thought I'd share. No photoshopping done, I guess it really liked getting that reflection from the light.

http://i.Rule #2/7ZI3Wh6.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 15, 2014)

That is super cool !!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 15, 2014)

Neat! I might be interested in some cutoffs to try and make a ring from if they are the size of a quarter or bigger! Just let me know if you have any and what you might like in trade or I could buy them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

I would think if you cut them into other smaller shapes with one hole and a little ring going through for a chain you could sell them.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 15, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> So, I was looking at a pile of 1-2 inch cutoffs of damascus and thought I needed to do something with them. Grabbed a piece, threw it in the forge and stamped my name in there. Thought it might work as a necklace. And before you crazy people start telling me my holes are uneven, I know. I already know! This was just for fun. For some reason the drill bit jumped out of the center punch notch (which you can see at the top of the hole). Anyways, just thought I'd share. No photoshopping done, I guess it really liked getting that reflection from the light.
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/7ZI3Wh6.jpg


Cody, Grind a piece into the shape of a heart,put it on a chain and give it to your significant other for some points. It looks great if you blue it. Old Bob Eggerling sales his drops. Saw a lady picking through it for jewelry.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 15, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Neat! I might be interested in some cutoffs to try and make a ring from if they are the size of a quarter or bigger! Just let me know if you have any and what you might like in trade or I could buy them.



I'll save you one or two from next batch if you want to try. It usually ends up being about 1.5" square x 3/16" - 1/4" thick. Does thickness matter?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 15, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I would think if you cut them into other smaller shapes with one hole and a little ring going through for a chain you could sell them.





robert flynt said:


> Cody, Grind a piece into the shape of a heart,put it on a chain and give it to your significant other for some points. It looks great if you blue it.



You guys have some great ideas! Gotta see what I can come up with now


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> I'll save you one or two from next batch if you want to try. It usually ends up being about 1.5" square x 3/16" - 1/4" thick. Does thickness matter?


Thickness isn't important really as long as its not insanely thin. I made mine and my wife's wedding bands from a quarter and a silver half dollar. When you hammer the outside of it the metal bevels out to form the band. The bigger the original diameter of the metal the wider the band can be. Ive always wanted to try it with a piece of Damascus because I think when hammered out the patterning in the band would be awesome.


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd make a key fob with a hunk of leather and this riveted to the leather!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 15, 2014)

Shoot I'd be cool with that piece and a stainless threaded link going through the hole!


TimR said:


> I'd make a key fob with a hunk of leather and this riveted to the leather!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2014)

That's really cool Cody. I had this crazy idea though - if you find a piece about twice that size I was thinking maybe you could make me a knife blade out of it? 

:cool2:


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's really cool Cody. I had this crazy idea though - if you find a piece about twice that size I was thinking maybe you could make me a knife blade out of it?
> 
> :cool2:



That's pretty crazy Kevin. I'll see what I can find

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Even if you just put your stamp on it, you can make a paper weight.
maybe a rabbet plane blade...
a small scraper...
hammered out and made to stretch, a bracelet....
glue a magnet onto the backside and make it a fridge magnet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 16, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Thickness isn't important really as long as its not insanely thin. I made mine and my wife's wedding bands from a quarter and a silver half dollar. When you hammer the outside of it the metal bevels out to form the band. The bigger the original diameter of the metal the wider the band can be. Ive always wanted to try it with a piece of Damascus because I think when hammered out the patterning in the band would be awesome.


I tried that once but I used a spoon like a hammer though slow it worked real well.


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 16, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I tried that once but I used a spoon like a hammer though slow it worked real well.


Spoon is the traditional way of doing it. I still use a spoon but only at the end after most of the metal is beveled out. The spoon provides a much better and controlled rounded band but the initial hammering saves a lot of time. It still takes a very long time even with a hammer. Ive always thought making one with a Damascus blank would yield a really cool pattern especially with the bending of the metal once it bevels out on the side. I was going to have Alabama Damascus make me some blanks but I never got around to actually placing an order for them. Some Kilgore blanks would be much cooler anyways! haha


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 16, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Spoon is the traditional way of doing it. I still use a spoon but only at the end after most of the metal is beveled out. The spoon provides a much better and controlled rounded band but the initial hammering saves a lot of time. It still takes a very long time even with a hammer. Ive always thought making one with a Damascus blank would yield a really cool pattern especially with the bending of the metal once it bevels out on the side. I was going to have Alabama Damascus make me some blanks but I never got around to actually placing an order for them. Some Kilgore blanks would be much cooler anyways! haha


Not sure what kind of pattern you would get shaping the end grain, it will interesting to see but you could run it to a delamination problem. A piece with a tightly twisted grain might work best. Most damascus is made to show the pattern from the side so you might have to cut it in narrow strips and reforge weld the strips into a circle. It would be interesting to see a ring made out of mokame.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah it might not work but some of the patterning will show I think when the edges bevel. The inside would show some really cool patterning at the very least.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 18, 2014)

That piece is big enough that you could make a small micro (pocket) blade with it, that would get absolutely eaten up by the EDC crowd (Every Day Carry). I would love one for a small keychain blade. Basically you'd grind out a tiny tang and blade, put a small little handle on it etc, and then make a kydex slip on sheath or a leather one. (Probably end up with about an inch of blade and an inch of tang. -- perfect for very small tasks like cutting tags, etc.) Blade would be short, but somewhat wide I'm thinking. A hole through the tang and handle at the butt end would allow people to put it on a keychain or a necklace.

Alternatively, and much easier, you could just leave it all metal -- handle and blade all damascus.

Telling you right now, you could easily sell those, especially to the Every Day Carry people. (I know, because I am one! lol) I've seen similar non-damascus ones sell, and I'm sure there would be a greater demand for the damascus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 15, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Yeah it might not work but some of the patterning will show I think when the edges bevel. The inside would show some really cool patterning at the very least.



@kazuma78 

Josh, I have had this little cutoff with your name on it for a while now. It keeps ending up on the shop floor somehow. I need to get it out of here. It is yours if you want to give it a shot...I haven't had the time to play with these pieces any more. 

1 1/4" x 2" x .24"


It don't look like much right now b/c it is rough forged. It would probably need to be ground clean. Can you do this? I will anneal it before I send it to you, if you want.

Cody

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome! I don't have a grinder but I can sand it clean on the belt sander or hand file it, not a problem. If you could anneal it that would be great, do I have to acid treat it to get the pattern to show up?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, you will need to dip it in acid. I can walk you through it. All you need is some "PCB Etchant" from Radio Shack.

I will grind it clean if I get a chance.

PM me your address

Reactions: Like 1


----------

